

10k Apart Winner - kia
http://10k.aneventapart.com/Entry/83

======
user24
All the entries were really high quality, there were some that really felt
like properly polished apps, so well done to all.

I must say I _am_ a bit disappointed that all the top four winners were games
though. I just feel like a little variation would have helped a lot. And with
no explanation as to why the winners were chosen, you can't help but feel that
"hey this is great fun to play" might have won over "hey this is a great app"

------
jrnkntl
I am colorblind, so no invulnerability for me :/

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
It's symbolic. The game is making a bold artistic statement about the
hardships colorblind people endure in daily life. :)

------
eam
He also has other awesome projects: <http://hakim.se/experiments/>

~~~
giu
HN discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1624038>

The experiments are quite impressive.

------
MindTwister
Version with highscore here: <http://hakim.se/experiments/html5/sinuous/01/>

------
wmwong
The concept is so simple yet addictive. Plus it works on a variety of
platforms. This isn't even mentioning the fact that it's 6.9KB! Impressive.

~~~
hakim
The total size, although smaller than 10KB, could definitely have been
squeezed down much further. But since the limit was 10KB it was hard to find
the motivation to do so.

